# CCW Holster?



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What type of holster does everyone prefer for your carry weapon? I finally bought myself a carry gun yesterday and haven&#8217;t decided on how best to carry it yet. Winter is easy, but I&#8217;m not sure about summer time or while in Florida. I&#8217;m leaning toward inside the waistband, because frankly I don&#8217;t know what else would work. Is this the best option, and is there a particular holster, or style, I should be looking at? 
Almost forgot, I bought a Ruger LC-9, primarly because of size.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I would recommend a crossbreed supertuck or a theiss witch is the same style. I personally use the crossbreed and love it! i tried 3 different holsters for CCW before getting it. hope this help


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have heard good things about crossbreed as well. Don't own one, but have used one for a day. I generally use a tagua slide holster in summer and a fobus paddle holster during cooler months. With the Tagua I put it between my belt and pants. It keeps the gun tucked in tight to my body and retains it pretty well unless i get upended. Fobus has a little more retention, but unless you foresee going to ground with a bad guy (and situational awareness helps prevent that) you shouldn't need much retention.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I carry a Kahr PM9 most of the time and wear cargo pants and shorts so most of the time I just use a Desantis pocket holster. I also have a belt holster from Milt Sparks for the PM9. The other gun I carry is a Springfield micro 45 1911 I have both inside the waist band and a belt holster for this gun both from Milt Sparks. I would not suggest you spend the money on Milt Sparks holsters until you find out if you will really carry. My son has a blog and has tried several holsters, I can't remember what he found to be the best. You can go to his site, http://balloongoesup.com or EMail him at [email protected].


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

The Crossbreed holsters are good holsters from what I've heard. They've got a pretty good wait time though if you order one. If you want a similar holster look here: http://theisholsters.com/view-gallery.php?folder=Customer Pictures

Personally, I carry a Glock 27 in a Galco Ultimate Second Amendment Tuckable IWB holster: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=1756&GunID=51


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

johnny fish said:


> I would recommend a crossbreed supertuck or a theiss witch is the same style. I personally use the crossbreed and love it! i tried 3 different holsters for CCW before getting it. hope this help


The Crossbreed Minituck is the correct size for the LC-9. I have one for a Keltec PF9, which the Ruger is modeled on. I bought the horsehide version which is stiffer than cowhide, but it wears in in less than a week to form to your body. You will need pants 1-2" larger in the waist if you presently wear them snug. The Crossbreed is nice because you can hide it under a tucked in T-shirt. I would recommend you go to the following site to get more ideas for concealed carry: http://www.defensivecarry.com/forum/forum.php There, you can check out pictures of how others carry, and links to holster stores.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I have a crossbreed supertuck and a TT gunleather versamax clone... my two favorite holsters


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Now I&#8217;m really confused.  Looks like I need to pick one I think will work best for me and try it, with the understanding that I may buy several before settling on one. One other question. I bought the LC9 with the LaserMax site on it, with the plan to take the laser sight off if I didn&#8217;t like it. It seems that many holsters need to be made specifically for it, so I&#8217;m debating on which way to go now. I&#8217;m guessing that if I take it off later, the gun will fit a little loosely in some holsters? Is the laser worth leaving on for now? It seems like a decent idea, but without any first hand experience I&#8217;m not sure how practical that are.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Two most important rules

#1 dont buy cheap
#2 dont buy cheap
#3 a good holster is only as good as the gun belt that supports it
#4 a good holster is only as good as the gun belt that supports it

These are the two most important things to remember when buying a holster
If you follow these two rule you can carry and you will forget you even have the handgun on
I can carry a steel and wood handgun IWB all day comfortably standing ,sitting with no issues


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm quite fond of the Crossbreed. Made in the USA by a family that's not ashamed of their religion.










Once its broken in/adjusted it holds tight and is very comfortable. I tried cheeper holsters and now have a collection of wasted money.....


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sharpcharge; I cant agree with you more on the GALCO Holsters. I lived in Phx and Galco is in Scottsdale near the Paradise Valley Airport. I seem to remember that every other thursday they opened the showroom for tax exempt sales at cost. That was supposed to be for law enforcement only but a few of us 2nd amend boys came in also.
They make some sweet high end holsters that are super comfortable to wear. I have 4 differant ones. 2 for full frame 4506 and p85 and 1 ankle backup foam and leather for the small frame 380. In the summer its pocket all the way and my bride just got her holster for concealed carry. Been doing the CCW thing since 94
I do love Galco.
Donm


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

dmills4124 said:


> Sharpcharge; I cant agree with you more on the GALCO Holsters. I lived in Phx and Galco is in Scottsdale near the Paradise Valley Airport. I seem to remember that every other thursday they opened the showroom for tax exempt sales at cost. That was supposed to be for law enforcement only but a few of us 2nd amend boys came in also.
> They make some sweet high end holsters that are super comfortable to wear. I have 4 differant ones. 2 for full frame 4506 and p85 and 1 ankle backup foam and leather for the small frame 380. In the summer its pocket all the way and my bride just got her holster for concealed carry. Been doing the CCW thing since 94
> I do love Galco.
> Donm


Yeah, I've got a few Galco holsters, they're good to go. They also make one similar to the Crossbreed now too. And like others have said, a purpose built belt is essential. I use a 5.11 belt that has an insert all the way around to assist in supporting a weapon.

http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Accessories/Belts/175-Plain-Leather-Belt.html


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a crossbreed holster for a springfield xd and a sig 238. I love both of them but went through the same money wasting process to get to crossbreed as a few of you other guys. As a result have several holster I no longer use/need. 

As for the laser, in my opinion, just take it off. The lc9 is pretty small which means the accurate range is shorter than other guns (especially in an adrenaline filled situation where you need to use it.) I have heard studies that say most times when a ccw is needed and pulled, the "target" is inside of 10ft which you should be able to hit without a laser. Now I have not been in such a situation, but I think it makes sense. In most cases, outside of 10 feet, pulling your ccw is probably not warranted anyway.

I don't think you can really go wrong with a crossbreed, they are custom made to your firearm, very secure and concealable. The ONLY downside is the wait to get one made. Both of mine were around 6 weeks. And the other guys were spot on with recommending a sturdy leather belt, that makes all the difference in the world. Although you may be able to get away with a slightly smaller one with that gun. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There is a custom holster maketr in Garrettsville ohio called Comfort-Tuk (www.Comfort-tuk.com) that makes holsters just like crossbreeds. I think I'm going to get one. My understanding is that they can make and deliver your holster in about a week.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys with the Crossbreed holsters are you getting any marring on the pistols. I have had kydex in the past in didn't like the marks it left on my pistols.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Bob, I have had my crossbreed since march & no marks on my gun. I carry a taurus 605 3''brl. that is blued and no marks what so ever. Now don't get me wrong I don't like my firearms to get marked up but when it comes to concealed carry I don't give a rat's rear end to what the gun looks like just as long as I can trust my or my familieslife to it!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

My G17 isn't showing holster wear from the Kydex. However the exposed areas of the slide, not covered by the holster, have an odd sheen.
As far as the wait goes, it's worth it. I have a DeSantis knock off that I don't care for.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I was a little taken aback when I realized how many options there were. I&#8217;ve decided to first try an N82 Tactical Original. Just about everything I&#8217;ve read pointed to it being very comfortable and concealable, two of my main priorities. I probably would have tried the Crossbreed, but the lead time held me off for now. Being my first carry weapon, I at least need something to use. I also like the idea of the holster preventing the gun from touching my skin, though I understand the reasoning for not having any material behind the grip. I&#8217;ll see how it goes, and adjust if needed. I&#8217;ve also decided to take the laser off. I agree that it just doesn&#8217;t seem practical for a carry weapon. If this gun was going to stay by my bed side I would leave it, but I have much bigger guns for that. I still need to get my permit so it&#8217;ll be a while before I can really use the holster, but I&#8217;ll let everyone know once I can carry for a while. I&#8217;ll probably wear it around the farm just to get used to the feel until I can get my permit.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Go to your local gun store and try them out with your gun.Vandalia Tactal let me.just make sure your weapon is unloaded.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Magis, don't discount the laser. It is a great feature and you paid for it. Check out Talon. I have one for my sig 238. They can accomodate the LC9 laser. Great inside holster. 

http://shop.talontraininggroup.com/ruger-lc9-iwb-holster/


----------



## Dbransco (Nov 27, 2012)

You will most likely go through several holsters before finding the "one" that fits you the best. I second TT Gunleather IWB. I where mine at 4 o'clock.


----------

